# ph meter for soil



## cleanbuds (Feb 19, 2015)

can someone recommend a ph meter for soil? thanks!


----------



## pcduck (Feb 19, 2015)

Bluelab


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't think people generally measure the pH of their soil.  They check the pH of the runoff.  I grow either organic soil and do not check pH or hydro, so could be wrong on this, but it seems to me that chemical soil growers just check the runoff.


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 19, 2015)

I do not see the point of checking runoff, I use a ph meter to check my mixed nutes ph level and then correct it to 6.5 and then feed.


----------



## cleanbuds (Feb 19, 2015)

yes this is the part I am confused on. When I think about how a pH meter works I find it strange that it would be used in soil. My soil should be a balanced pH, so I believe the meter would be just for run off and to adjust my nutes. I have seen "Soil PH" meters for sale so wanted to ask if that's what people are using. Thanks for the reply, I think I will be looking at getting a normal pH meter that uses solution


----------



## Dman1234 (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes, if you are refering to the ph meters you stick in the soil to get a reading they are absolutely useless.


----------



## Hackerman (Feb 19, 2015)

I often wonder if this is accurate at all. I love my Blue Lab combo. It looks like I can just plug this probe into my meter. I may try it just to see if it works [although, how would I know. LMAO].

https://www.bluelab.com/products/type/meters/soil-ph-meter


----------

